# Rhino DF Big Fish ab 69€



## angelrausch (12. November 2007)

Ausgelegt für schwere Fische wie Waller, Großdorsch oder Stör bietet die Big Fish alle Vorzüge einer Großfischrute. Unbeugsame Kraft, Haltbarkeit und natürlich geringes Rutengewicht sind Bedingung, um im Kräftemessen mit kapitalen Fischen zu bestehen. Das neue Material macht auch die dicksten Brummer müde!

SIC - Beringung
Epoxy - Coating
Lebenslange Garantie auf den Blank, bei sachgemäßer Handhabung
http://www.angelrausch.de/angelrausch/ruten-wallerruten-c-21_262.html?filter_id=20&amp;sort=2a


----------

